# Ok I’m rethinking lanyards in a more positive way



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve done some really stupid things in my life thinking I’m exempt from OH SH&#T moments???? I made a lanyard today out an old shoelace., because my hands are dry from this lovely weather we have been having. I know there are post on this subject, but I’m thinking maybe we could have a discussion and see if there is some fresh ideas out there on Lanyards. Thank you in advance for all your input. I’m not 100% on this, but I did partially correct my accuracy.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

If you use a lanyard, not only is the slingshot safer but it can be more accurate as well... A well fitting lanyard can act as a brace, like I show in this old video...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I pretty much use lanyards on all my full sized shooters Raventrees Paracord ones are gorgeous. But I carry this little short champ that I just couldn't bring myself to drill a hole in. Plus the lanyard didn't fit well in my pocket so I added a pinky sling like I saw on this forum. I think Flipgun uses them alot. I couldn't believe how stable it made my little EDC. There is no way that it can slip out of my hand now. There are so many cool ideas on this forum I'd like to thank everyone for sharing!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your video Bill. I know some of my post are things most of us never think about, but I want to make sure a person just getting started feels welcome. I look at it as if there are countless number of viewers who are just reading the Forum, and just maybe one day they will join the Forum.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a big fan of slingshot lanyards . I prefer a thin strip of leather cut about 1/4 inch wide and fitted to me . Accuracy ,safety and convenience of carry are all pros . No cons for me . Why not use one ?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shot today, using a shoe string for a lanyard. Definitely seeing more improvement. I guess an old dog can learn new tricks.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve been checking out different diameters, colors and designs for lanyards. The weather hasn’t been too cooperative, so I guess I will try to make paracords


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tag said:


> I've been checking out different diameters, colors and designs for lanyards. The weather hasn't been too cooperative, so I guess I will try to make paracords


I generally use 550 cord for making lanyards. The easiest way I've found to get the cord is Hobby Lobby, they even have a 40% off coupon on their website that will save you money. I learned to make paracord projects from youtube. If one person's video is hard for you to follow, just do a search for the type of braid pattern you like and try watching other people's videos, someone out there will have a teaching style that clicks with you. Just don't get discouraged, like anything else it takes time and practice to get good at working with paracord. If you are interested I can give you a run down of the tools I find helpful when working with paracord.

If all else fails I could make some lanyards for you


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I would really appreciate your help


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> If you use a lanyard, not only is the slingshot safer but it can be more accurate as well... A well fitting lanyard can act as a brace, like I show in this old video...


I'm sorry, but as a huge fan of your designs and also as an avid fan of your video contributions to the sport/hobby/pastime of 'cataputlry' I find it odd that you would be advocating the use of lanyards when you clearly [almost] never use them yourself. Like your frequent admonitions to always use safety glasses [which you NEVER use yourself] it seems to me to be a little... strange. To have to dig so far into the past to find an example of your personal use of a lanyard seems problematic. Just saying. No offence intended!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Murda said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > If you use a lanyard, not only is the slingshot safer but it can be more accurate as well... A well fitting lanyard can act as a brace, like I show in this old video...
> ...


At tournaments and when doing serious shooting events... I do indeed use a lanyard.

Most of the videos I do are pretty much spontaneous, I just felt like doing one at the time with the slingshot I had in my pocket, or am just using the slingshot I'm currently working on or just finished... so most of the time I simply haven't attached one (yet).

As for safety glasses... no, I almost never wear them when shooting. Just when it's a slingshot I'm very unsure of, for example, a pvc one a guy sent me to test out... you didn't see a video review of it because I didn't have anything good to say about it and didn't want to hurt the guy's feelings...

The reason I don't wear them when shooting a slingshot, is because they almost all give me a "parallax" error... really screwing with my vision and lineup. However, when I work in the shop I almost always wear safety glasses.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is a picture of my "essential" tools for working with paracord. Obviously you don't need the exact ones but at least something like them.

#1 good scissors, a good pair of sharp scissors will save you a lot of head ache.

#2 a lighter, I prefer a torch lighter- they heat quickly and it is easier to aim the flame.

#3 a smoothing tool, I use a spreading knife, its not sharp and does not lay flat on the table and therefor is easy to pick up when you need to smooth down molten paracord.

#4 a pair of pliers needle nosed are preferred they are handy for flattening the ends of paracord to feed them through buckles. And they just plain come in handy sometimes.

#5 a jig. You can make your own, which I did starting out. but after buying one it is more cost effective and time effective (don't have to make the jig and the jig works really well) to just buy one. the one I have pictured is from Hobby Lobby (be sure to use the 40% off code)

#6 fids they are useful for some projects and really helpful for undoing knots. They are generally for more advance projects.

I don't really buy books about paracord work as I don't like the way most are written and all the information they contain is available on the internet.

You can get everything listed above at Hobby Lobby, but I would not recommend doing so. A thrift store would probably yield the spreader knife, the pliers. I buy my fids on ebay and the lighter can be picked up at most gas stations. But for the jig I would consider hobby Lobby, the fids too. Unless you like to shop online then you can just do that and maybe save some money.

On the subject of the 40% off at Hobby Lobby. It can't be used on a item that is already discounted, is good for only item per person per trip. you can bring it up on your phone (I screen capture mine because the cell reception in Hobby Lobby is horrible) or print it out. So it may take a few trips to get what you need ,jig cord etc.

If you can buy your cord locks and buckles from online, much cheaper.

Questions? Comments? let me know. anything specific feel free to pm me 

Hope this helps you out in some way.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you raventree78 I really appreciate your help.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Tag said:


> I've done some really stupid things in my life thinking I'm exempt from OH SH&#T moments???? I made a lanyard today out an old shoelace., because my hands are dry from this lovely weather we have been having. I know there are post on this subject, but I'm thinking maybe we could have a discussion and see if there is some fresh ideas out there on Lanyards. Thank you in advance for all your input. I'm not 100% on this, but I did partially correct my accuracy.
> 
> This pic open view, show my idea of a piece of paracord with two leather pouches bracing the muscles at the base of the thumb. Is very comfortable to use and offer a great support.
> 
> Hope this help.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s a great idea sharp eye I’m definitely trying that.


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> Murda said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays said:
> ...


Then just stop telling people to wear safety glasses! Tell them that the parallax effect will f**k up their shot and lead them to shoot some poor bastard in the distance! Probably a genius orphan who was going on to cure cancer. Explain that a truly effective set of safety glasses will cost them an arm-and-a-leg, and still make them miss. Is this something to do with the American prediliction for sueing each other? Oh, and I always wear safety glasses when I'm sawing wood too, but my girlfriend draws the line...


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Murda, I'd say that it's less of an American predilection and more of a general moron's predilection. Also, a person can shoot perfectly fine while wearing safety glasses. I would know, I was wearing safety glasses with tinted lenses when I cut my first and second cards within an hour of each other. Bill just mentioned that, for him, it can throw off his accuracy a little (and since this is Bill we're talking about here, that's really not much), but your results may vary. Point is, it all comes down to what trade-offs you're willing to make. You want a little more safety and peace of mind, or just a little more possible accuracy? It's up to you, and you can shoot perfectly safe and quite well either way, so long as you exercise a little bit of common sense.


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Murda, I'd say that it's less of an American predilection and more of a general moron's predilection. Also, a person can shoot perfectly fine while wearing safety glasses. I would know, I was wearing safety glasses with tinted lenses when I cut my first and second cards within an hour of each other. Bill just mentioned that, for him, it can throw off his accuracy a little (and since this is Bill we're talking about here, that's really not much), but your results may vary. Point is, it all comes down to what trade-offs you're willing to make. You want a little more safety and peace of mind, or just a little more possible accuracy? It's up to you, and you can shoot perfectly safe and quite well either way, so long as you exercise a little bit of common sense.


Strange choice of avatar for someone advocating safety glasses!


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Murda said:


> Strange choice of avatar for someone advocating safety glasses!


For its irony, it's a great choice.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

One poster in this thread fired a neuron, sorry for the drift, but I just cannot help myself.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Mad-Eye does advocate... and I quote...

*CONSTANT VIGILANCE!!!!!*


----------



## Murda (Nov 18, 2017)

Fi fi fo fum, I smell the blood of a Middle-Earth-man


----------

